# للشباب .... فقط .... رجاء عدم دخول الشابات



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

سؤال
    ما هي أبعاد العادة الشبابية؟
  وما الخطأ في الحصول على اللذة؟ أليست تساهم في تخفيف حدة الضغوط الجنسية؟  وإذا كانت خطأ، فما هو وجه الإختلاف بينها وبين العلاقة الزوجية؟

    الإجابة:

    العادة السرية masturbation هي العبث بالأعضاء الجنسية -سواء عند الشاب أو الشابة- بحثاً عن اللذة الإنفرادية.  وعند الشباب (الذكور) تُسَمّى "الإستمناء"، ولكنها تنطبق بصفة عامة على الجنسين.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    من أجمل ما كُتِب عن هذا الأمر ما قاله يشوع إبن سيراخ الحكيم: "والإنسان الذي يتعدى على فراشه قائلاً في نفسه: من يراني؟  حولي الظلمة والحيطان تسترني، ولا احد يراني، فماذا اخشى؟ ان العلي لا يذكر خطاياي!  وهو انما يخاف من عيون البشر!  ولا يعلم أن عيني الرب أضوأ من الشمس عشرة آلاف ضعف، فتبصران جميع طرق البشر وتطلعان على الخفايا..  هو عالم بكل شيء قبل ان يخلق فكذلك بعد أن انقضى..  فهذا يُعاقَب في شوارع المدينة وحيث لا يظن يُقبَض عليه؛ ويهان من الجميع لأنه لم يفهم مخافة الرب". (سيراخ 25:23-30) 


    دعنا نبدأ حواراً شبابياً مُتفاهِماً:



    1- لماذا يلجأ الشباب لإستثارة أعضاء الحياة؟

    إنه البحث عن اللذة الحسية بحد ذاتها، ثم بعد ذلك يكون السبب فيها التعويض عن رغبة لم تتحقق، أو هروباً من مواجهة موقف صعب، أو ضعفاً في الثقة بالنفس...

    فقد يؤدي الفشل الدراسي مثلاً إلى تعويض ذلك بالهروب إليها، كذلك الفراغ مشكلة أساسية، أيضاً الصداقات غير النقية أو مشاهدة مناظر غير لائقة عليها عامل كبير..  كل هذا يجعل الشاب أو الفتاة معرضاً للإثارة بسهولة..



    2- وما الخطأ في الحصول على هذه اللذة؟

    اللذة الجنسية ليست خطأ حد ذاتها، بشرط أن يحصل عليها الإنسان داخل إطارها الطبيعي، أي الزواج..  إنها وسيلة أوجدها الله للتقارُب بين الزوجية، ولم يقصد الله أن تتحول إلى هدف بحد ذاتها.



    3- ما الخطأ في إستثارة أعضاء الحياة؟

    إن المجال الطبيعي لنشاط أعضاء الحياة هو العلاقة المشتركة بين الزوجين، فهي لذة مشتركة وليست منفردة، وهي وسيلة للتقارب والإتحاد، وليست هدفاً بحد ذاتها.

    وهذه العادة تكون لذة منفردة، وهي هدف في حد ذاتها!



    4- هل تخفف العادة الشبابية من حدة الضغوط الجنسية؟

    كثيراً ما يتعرض الشباب لمثيرات حسيّة، مما يؤدي إلى أفكار جنسية متلاحقة، وضغوط تسبب التوتر الداخلي، مما يجعل أعضاء الحياة قابلة للإثارة..

    التفكير في الجنس الآخر معناه، أن لي إنجذاباً نحو الجنس الآخر، الذي يحتل جزءاً من فكري وعاطفتي وإنفعالي، وهذا أمر طبيعي..  ومعناه أني محتاج أن أتفاعل مع الجنس الآخر كي أتكامل معه..  والأفكار الجنسية تأتي نتيجة إهتمام الفرد بالنواحي الحسية من الجنس، ويتضاعف هذا الأهتمام حينما يسعى الإنسان نحو مصادر الإثارة الحسية، من خلال الأفلام والمجلات المثيرة والكتب الرخيصة ومواقع الإنترنت..  وكل هذه المؤثرات الخارجية تقوّي الناحية الحسيّة من الجنس، وتضعف الناحية الإنسانية الشخصية، وهذا يجعل الفرد يعاني من ضغوط جنسية..

    إن إستثارة الأعضاء لن يؤدي -في الواقع- إلى تخفيف حدة الضغوط الجنسية، بل -على العكس- سوف يؤدي ذلك إلى إستمرار الضغوط وتزايُد حدتها..

    أما علاج هذه الضغوط يكمن إذن في البعد عن مصادر الإثارة، وإتجاه إيجابي نحو الجنس الآخر، فيه واقعية وإهتمام بالجوانب الإنسانية والشخصية من الجنس الآخر، ورفض تحويله في نظرنا إلى مجرد جسد للإستمتاع..  ثم أن الأمر يتطلب توبة حقيقية، وعودة أمينة إلى حضن الرب يسوع، الذي يهبنا السلام الداخلي والشبع الحقيقي.



    5- هل تختلف العادة الشبابية كثيراً عن العلاقة الزوجية؟

    في الزواج، يأتي نشاط الأعضاء الجنسية نتيجة طبيعية للعلاقة المباشرة بين الزوجين..  فهي علاقة بين شخصين يشعران أثناءها بلذة مشتركة، وينتج عن هذه العلاقة إرتباط وإتحاد بينهما، مع شعور بالإستقرار النفسي، والخروج عن العُزلة والفردية.

    أما في حالة اللذة الانفرادية، فإنها علاقة غير طبيعية أو هي علاقة وهمية، تحدث بين الشاب وإمرأة يتخيلها، أو بين فتاة ورجل تتخيله..  ومن خلال إستثارة الأعضاء الجنسيه تحدث لذة إنفرادية، ويترتب على هذه العلاقة الوهمية نتائج عدة:

        - شعور بالضيق والكآبة.

        - شعور بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل، لأن العمل الذي ظنّه الفرد مُشبِعاً نتج عنه جوع داخلي وفراغ نفسي شديد.

        - شعور بالعزلة والإتغلاق والتقوقع حول الذات.

        - شعور بتأنيب الضمير والندم الشديد، لأنه إستعمل هذه الأعضاء الحيوية في غير وضعها الطبيعي الذي رسمه الله للإنسان.

    يُلاحَظ هنا أن ما يشعر به الفرد وهو يمارس اللذة الانفرادية، هو عكس ما يشعر المتزوج على طول الخط.. 



    6- ما أضرار العادة الشبابية؟

    * تؤدي كثرة إستثارة الأعضاء الجنسية عند الشاب إلى إحتقان مستمر في غدة البروستاتا والحويصلات المنوية، مما قد يعرضهما للإلتهابات المزمنة..  هذا يحدث عند الوصول إلى مرحلة الإدمان لسنوات لهذه العادة.

    * الشعور بالإرهاق الجسماني، والضعف العام، نتيجة الإفراط والإنهماك الشديد في ممارسة هذه العادة.

    * توجد العديد من الأضرار النفسية كما سبق وأن ذكرنا.

    * ضياع الوقت والمجهود والمال في محاولات الحصول على المثيرات أو البحث عنها أو التفكير فيها..
    * التأثير السلبي على الحياة الزوجية المستقبلية، فقد يمارس الشاب العلاقة الزوجية بنفس أسلوب العادة الشبابية، فهو يسخِّر شريك حياته من أجل الحصول على لذته، ولا يهمه أن يقيم علاقة شخصية حقيقية مع الآخر، فإذا ما تحول الزواج إلى مجرد سعي أناني للحصول على اللذة، أثَّر ذلك تأثيراً سلبياً على الحياة الزوجية..



    7- لماذا لا يُصاب المتزوجون بنفس الأضرار؟!

    الأضرار الجسمانية للعادة الشبابية ناتجة عن تكرار إستثارة أعضاء الحياة، والذي يمارس هذه العادة -كما شرحنا- يعتمد على "الكم" لتعويض "الكيف".  و"الكَم" ينهك قوة الجسد ويستنزف طاقته من ناحية، كما أن الشعور بالإحباط والفراغ الداخلي وتأنيب الضمير يضاعف من الضرر الجسماني من الناحية الأخرى، لأن الإنسان وِحدة نفسية جسمانية.

    أما في الزواج فإن الإشباع الوجداني المُصاحِب للعلاقة الزوجية يقلل من الإلحاح العضوي لتكرار اللقاء الزوجي..  لأن "الكيف" يُغني عن "الكَم"..  فالنواحي الإنسانية هي الغالبة على العلاقة الزوجية..



    8- هل للعادة الشبابية بعض الفوائد؟

    * ليس للعادة الشبابية أية فائدة في تنشيط الأعضاء الجنسية أو الحفاظ على حيويتها، فهذه الأعضاء تنشِّطها الهرمونات التي تفرزها الغدة النخامية الموجودة بالمخ، والتي تجعل الأعضاء الجنسيه للطفل تنمو تدريجياً في مرحلة المراهقة حتى تصل إلى درجة البلوغ ثم تحافظ على حيويتها بالإفرازات الهرمونية الدائمة.

    * هناك نشاط طبيعي لهذه الأعضاء خاضع أيضاً للنشاط الهرموني..  لقد جهَّز الله الأعضاء الجنسية بقدرة طبيعية للحفاظ على قوتها ونشاطها، فهي لا تحتاج إذن إلى الإستثارة الخارجية، التي يزعم البعض أنها تحفظ هذه الأعضاء من الضمور الذي يسببه عدم الإستعمال!  فهذه الأعضاء يتحكم فيها أعصاب لا إرادية تضمن تدفق الدورة الدموية فيها بإستمرار مثلها في ذلك مثل الأمعاء والمعدة وباقي الغدد المختلفة..

    * وكذلك فهناك تفريغ ذاتي للإفرازات الجنسية الزائدة عند الرجل، ويُسمى ذلك بـ"الإحتلام"..  كذلك تحتوي هذه الإفرازات على كثير من العناصر الحيوية التي يمتص الجسم بعضاً منها -في حالة إستعمال أعضاء الحياة- كي تُستخدم في عمليات حيوية أخرى.

    أعضاء الحياة إذن لا تحتاج إلى الاستثارة الصناعية، كي تتخلص من إفرازاتها الزائدة، فقد أعدَّ الله هذه الأعضاء لإتمام وظيفتها بدقة وإحكام بالغين.







سؤال

    أشعر بمشاعر غير طبيعية جنسياً..!  ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الجنسية المثلية؟ وما هو الإثبات أن ذلك أمر غير سليم؟

    الإجابة:

    أولاً أريد توضيح نقطة هامة جداً وهي: نحن لا نكره الخاطيء إنما نكره الخطية.

    ثانياً، الإنجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يدين ويحذر وينهي عن العلاقة بين اثنين من نفس الجنس. الآيات التالية هي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

    "لا تضاجع ذكراً مضاجعة امرأة" (لاويين 18: 22)

    "إذا اضطجع رجل مع ذكر اضطجاع امرأة فقد فعلا رجسا كلاهما إنهما يقتلان ودمهما عليهما" (لاويين 20: 13)

    "لذلك اسلمهم الله أيضاً في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم.. الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب.. واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد آمين. لذلك اسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان لأن إناثهم استبدلوا الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة... وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي. اشتعلوا بشهوتهم بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم المحق" (رومية 1: 24-27).

    "لا تضلوا.. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ... يرثون ملكوت الله" (1كورنثوس 6: 9-10).

    هذه هي كلمة الله... كلمة الحق... تدين الشذوذ... تعاقب وتحذر الشواذ... تصرح بما لا شك منه أن الشذوذ رجس. ولنا كلمة حق أخرى من الإنجيل المقدس عن فكر الله من جهة الزواج وتكوين الأسرة كنواة أساسية في نسيج المجتمع.

    نقرأ في سفر التكوين: "فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته... على صورة الله خلقه... ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم وباركهم وقال لهم أثمروا واملئوا الأرض" (تكوين 1: 27، 28). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  كان قصد الله منذ البدء أن يخلق جنسين ليتزوجا... وينجبا. وقد صادق المسيح- له كل المجد- على هذا في العهد الجديد بقوله: "أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (متى 19: 4-6).  

    ونقرأ في رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس: "... يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه فإنه لم يبغض أحدا جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة... لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه... من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" (أفسس 5: 28-31)

    هذه هي أقوال الله الصادقة والأمينة بخصوص الزواج... فهو بين رجل وامرأة وما هو غير ذلك فهو شر حقيقي وانحراف واضح عن فكر الله.

    * نؤمن أن كلمة الله ثابتة لا تتغير بمرور الزمن.. أو تعاقُب الحضارات والثقافات فإن السيد المسيح نفسه قال: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (متى 24: 35).

    * نؤمن بحقوق الإنسان وحريته... ونؤمن أن حرية المخلوق ليست مطلقة إلى حد التعدي وكسر شرائع الخالق.

    * نؤمن أن الله يكره الخطية ولا يطيقها... وفي نفس الوقت يحب الخاطئ أو المنحرف محبة بلا حدود... محبة غافرة. الله يكره الشذوذ... ولكن يحب أن يأتي إليه الشواذ لنوال الشفاء والغفران. ونحن بدورنا نحب الجميع كما أحبنا المسيح ونمد يد العون والمساعدة لم يريد الشفاء الحقيقي من الشذوذ والانحراف.

    *    *    *

    المجتمع الشاذ في الخارج له وسيلتنان للترويج لمثل هذه الأفكار والرد على الكتاب المقدس. أولهما هو أنهم يدعون أن الكتاب المقدس يشجع ويغفر الجنسية المثلية. ثانياً، يحاولون تنحية إستخدام الإنجيل من الإستخدام العام عن طريق تصنيفه بأنه نوع من الأدب يُطلق عليه "أدب الكره"!

    بخصوص القسم الأول الذي يدعي بأن الكتاب المقدس لا يحرم الجنسيه المثليه، فهم هنا لا يرون أو لا يريدون أن يروا الواقع! ولتوضيح الأمر مرة أخرى، فها هو نص ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الشذوذ الجنسى.

    وأي شخص سمع عن مدينتا سدوم وعمورة يعرف أن مشكلتهم هي الشذوذ الجنسي.. فيقول الكتاب في (التكوين 5:19-8): "أحاط بالبيت رجال من المدينة.. فنادوا لوطاً وقالوا له: أين الرجلان الذين دخلا إليك الليلة؟ أخرِجهُما لنعرفهما! فخرج إليهم لوط إلى الباب وأغلق الباب وراءه، وقال: لا تفعلوا شراً يا أخوتي".

    إن كلمة "الشذوذ الجنسي" باليونانية في العهد الجديد هي حرفياً "اللواط" أو "Sodomite". وهي بالإنجليزية مشتقة من كلمة "سدوم" وبالعربية من إسم "لوط". وهو مصطلح لم يتغير لأكثر من 5000 عام. وبغض النظر بأن هذه المدينة تم تدميرها بالكامل كما هو واضح في الأصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر التكوين، فالكتاب المقدس يثبت هذا مرة أخرى عندما قال يهوذا الرسول: "..كما أن سدوم و عمورة والمدن التي حولهما إذ زنت على طريق مثلهما ومضت وراء جسد آخر، جعلت عبرة مكابدة عقاب نار أبدية" (رسالة يهوذا 7).

    ويقول الرسول بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "عالِماً هذا أن الناموس لم يوضع للبار، بل للأثمة والمتمردين، للفُجّار والخطاة، للدنسين والمستبيحين، لقاتلي الآباء وقاتلي الأمهات، للزناة، لمضاجعي الذكور، لسارقي الناس، للكذابين، للحانثين، وإن كان شيء آخر يقاوم التعليم الصحيح" (تيموثاوس الأولى 9:1-10). وهي آية واضحة كذلك حيث وضع مضاجعي الذكور في القائمة مع القتلة والدنسين ومقاومي تعليم الكنيسة الصحيح..

    إذا أراد مجتمع الشواذ ممارسة الشذوذ في عزلة، فهذا هو إختيارهم! ولكن ليعلم هذا الشخص أن الكتاب المسيحي يدين مثل هذه الممارسات، وأن الله سوف يحكم عليهم بعدم الصلاح للدخول إلى ملكوت السموات، إذا ما إستمروا في هذه الأفعال والعمل على نشر الشذوذ الجنسي..

    *    *    *

    * ستة أمور أرجو أن يعترف بها المستسلمين لهذا الأمر:

    1- أتمنى أن يعترفوا أن كثيرين غير سعداء بحياتهم في الشذوذ الجنسي أو السحاق، وأن هذا الأمر مرجعيته داخلية، من داخل النفس، لأسباب شرعية ودواعي داخلية من الضمير الديني والإيمان الأخلاقي.. وليس لمجرد نبذ المجتمع الذي قد يسبب الشعور بالذنب..

    2- أرجو أن يعترفوا بأن الشواذ من الرجال أو النساء بإمكانهم إختبار تغير واضح في ميولهم وأحاسيسهم الجنسية، على الرغم من أنهم قد لا يصبحون طبيعيين من ناحية إشتهاء الجنس الآخر تماماً. فهذا التغيير هام وحقيقي، حتى ولو كان غير كامل..

    3- أرجو أن يقروا بأن كثيرين من الذين كانوا شواذاً أو سحاقيات قد وجدوا سلام داخلي ورضاء نفسي ببعد تركهم لحياة الشذوذ، بمقياس لا يقارن بما وجدوه خلال حياتهم السابقة..

    4- أتمنى أن يعترفوا بأن كثيرين من تاركي الشذوذ يجدون فرحاً حقيقياً في زيجاتهم. ليس كل تاركي الشذوذ يتزوجون فقط "للهروب" من الشذوذ الجنسي، فالأكثرية تتزوج كنتيجة طبيعية لحل هذا الأمر في حياتهم..

    5- أرجو أن يكفوا عن الظن بأننا نكره الشواذ ونتعصب ضدهم.. نحن لا نكره الشواذ، وإنما فقط نبغي حياة طبيعية بعيدة عن الشذوذ..

    6- أرجوا أن يعترفوا أنه من خلال عرضنا للنصوص الواضحة من الكتاب المقدس أن الكنائس الأجنبية التي تشجع هذا الأمر "gay churches" لا تعتبر كنائس على الإطلاق، ولا علاقة لها بالمسيح!

    نرجو الإطلاع على المواقع المذكورة أسفل هذا المقال، وإخبرنا إذا أردت ترجمة لبعض المقالات بها..






سؤال



    أشعر بمشاعر غير طبيعية جنسياً..!  ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الجنسية المثلية؟ وما هو الإثبات أن ذلك أمر غير سليم؟

    الإجابة:

    أولاً أريد توضيح نقطة هامة جداً وهي: نحن لا نكره الخاطيء إنما نكره الخطية.

    ثانياً، الإنجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يدين ويحذر وينهي عن العلاقة بين اثنين من نفس الجنس. الآيات التالية هي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

    "لا تضاجع ذكراً مضاجعة امرأة" (لاويين 18: 22)

    "إذا اضطجع رجل مع ذكر اضطجاع امرأة فقد فعلا رجسا كلاهما إنهما يقتلان ودمهما عليهما" (لاويين 20: 13)

    "لذلك اسلمهم الله أيضاً في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم.. الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب.. واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد آمين. لذلك اسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان لأن إناثهم استبدلوا الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة... وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي. اشتعلوا بشهوتهم بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم المحق" (رومية 1: 24-27).

    "لا تضلوا.. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ... يرثون ملكوت الله" (1كورنثوس 6: 9-10).

    هذه هي كلمة الله... كلمة الحق... تدين الشذوذ... تعاقب وتحذر الشواذ... تصرح بما لا شك منه أن الشذوذ رجس. ولنا كلمة حق أخرى من الإنجيل المقدس عن فكر الله من جهة الزواج وتكوين الأسرة كنواة أساسية في نسيج المجتمع.

    نقرأ في سفر التكوين: "فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته... على صورة الله خلقه... ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم وباركهم وقال لهم أثمروا واملئوا الأرض" (تكوين 1: 27، 28). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  كان قصد الله منذ البدء أن يخلق جنسين ليتزوجا... وينجبا. وقد صادق المسيح- له كل المجد- على هذا في العهد الجديد بقوله: "أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (متى 19: 4-6).  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    ونقرأ في رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس: "... يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه فإنه لم يبغض أحدا جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة... لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه... من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" (أفسس 5: 28-31)

    هذه هي أقوال الله الصادقة والأمينة بخصوص الزواج... فهو بين رجل وامرأة وما هو غير ذلك فهو شر حقيقي وانحراف واضح عن فكر الله.

    * نؤمن أن كلمة الله ثابتة لا تتغير بمرور الزمن.. أو تعاقُب الحضارات والثقافات فإن السيد المسيح نفسه قال: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (متى 24: 35).

    * نؤمن بحقوق الإنسان وحريته... ونؤمن أن حرية المخلوق ليست مطلقة إلى حد التعدي وكسر شرائع الخالق.

    * نؤمن أن الله يكره الخطية ولا يطيقها... وفي نفس الوقت يحب الخاطئ أو المنحرف محبة بلا حدود... محبة غافرة. الله يكره الشذوذ... ولكن يحب أن يأتي إليه الشواذ لنوال الشفاء والغفران. ونحن بدورنا نحب الجميع كما أحبنا المسيح ونمد يد العون والمساعدة لم يريد الشفاء الحقيقي من الشذوذ والانحراف.

    *    *    *

    المجتمع الشاذ في الخارج له وسيلتنان للترويج لمثل هذه الأفكار والرد على الكتاب المقدس. أولهما هو أنهم يدعون أن الكتاب المقدس يشجع ويغفر الجنسية المثلية. ثانياً، يحاولون تنحية إستخدام الإنجيل من الإستخدام العام عن طريق تصنيفه بأنه نوع من الأدب يُطلق عليه "أدب الكره"!

    بخصوص القسم الأول الذي يدعي بأن الكتاب المقدس لا يحرم الجنسيه المثليه، فهم هنا لا يرون أو لا يريدون أن يروا الواقع! ولتوضيح الأمر مرة أخرى، فها هو نص ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الشذوذ الجنسى.

    وأي شخص سمع عن مدينتا سدوم وعمورة يعرف أن مشكلتهم هي الشذوذ الجنسي.. فيقول الكتاب في (التكوين 5:19-8): "أحاط بالبيت رجال من المدينة.. فنادوا لوطاً وقالوا له: أين الرجلان الذين دخلا إليك الليلة؟ أخرِجهُما لنعرفهما! فخرج إليهم لوط إلى الباب وأغلق الباب وراءه، وقال: لا تفعلوا شراً يا أخوتي".

    إن كلمة "الشذوذ الجنسي" باليونانية في العهد الجديد هي حرفياً "اللواط" أو "Sodomite". وهي بالإنجليزية مشتقة من كلمة "سدوم" وبالعربية من إسم "لوط". وهو مصطلح لم يتغير لأكثر من 5000 عام. وبغض النظر بأن هذه المدينة تم تدميرها بالكامل كما هو واضح في الأصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر التكوين، فالكتاب المقدس يثبت هذا مرة أخرى عندما قال يهوذا الرسول: "..كما أن سدوم و عمورة والمدن التي حولهما إذ زنت على طريق مثلهما ومضت وراء جسد آخر، جعلت عبرة مكابدة عقاب نار أبدية" (رسالة يهوذا 7).

    ويقول الرسول بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "عالِماً هذا أن الناموس لم يوضع للبار، بل للأثمة والمتمردين، للفُجّار والخطاة، للدنسين والمستبيحين، لقاتلي الآباء وقاتلي الأمهات، للزناة، لمضاجعي الذكور، لسارقي الناس، للكذابين، للحانثين، وإن كان شيء آخر يقاوم التعليم الصحيح" (تيموثاوس الأولى 9:1-10). وهي آية واضحة كذلك حيث وضع مضاجعي الذكور في القائمة مع القتلة والدنسين ومقاومي تعليم الكنيسة الصحيح..

    إذا أراد مجتمع الشواذ ممارسة الشذوذ في عزلة، فهذا هو إختيارهم! ولكن ليعلم هذا الشخص أن الكتاب المسيحي يدين مثل هذه الممارسات، وأن الله سوف يحكم عليهم بعدم الصلاح للدخول إلى ملكوت السموات، إذا ما إستمروا في هذه الأفعال والعمل على نشر الشذوذ الجنسي..

    *    *    *

    * ستة أمور أرجو أن يعترف بها المستسلمين لهذا الأمر:

    1- أتمنى أن يعترفوا أن كثيرين غير سعداء بحياتهم في الشذوذ الجنسي أو السحاق، وأن هذا الأمر مرجعيته داخلية، من داخل النفس، لأسباب شرعية ودواعي داخلية من الضمير الديني والإيمان الأخلاقي.. وليس لمجرد نبذ المجتمع الذي قد يسبب الشعور بالذنب..

    2- أرجو أن يعترفوا بأن الشواذ من الرجال أو النساء بإمكانهم إختبار تغير واضح في ميولهم وأحاسيسهم الجنسية، على الرغم من أنهم قد لا يصبحون طبيعيين من ناحية إشتهاء الجنس الآخر تماماً. فهذا التغيير هام وحقيقي، حتى ولو كان غير كامل..

    3- أرجو أن يقروا بأن كثيرين من الذين كانوا شواذاً أو سحاقيات قد وجدوا سلام داخلي ورضاء نفسي ببعد تركهم لحياة الشذوذ، بمقياس لا يقارن بما وجدوه خلال حياتهم السابقة..

    4- أتمنى أن يعترفوا بأن كثيرين من تاركي الشذوذ يجدون فرحاً حقيقياً في زيجاتهم. ليس كل تاركي الشذوذ يتزوجون فقط "للهروب" من الشذوذ الجنسي، فالأكثرية تتزوج كنتيجة طبيعية لحل هذا الأمر في حياتهم..

    5- أرجو أن يكفوا عن الظن بأننا نكره الشواذ ونتعصب ضدهم.. نحن لا نكره الشواذ، وإنما فقط نبغي حياة طبيعية بعيدة عن الشذوذ..

    6- أرجوا أن يعترفوا أنه من خلال عرضنا للنصوص الواضحة من الكتاب المقدس أن الكنائس الأجنبية التي تشجع هذا الأمر "gay churches" لا تعتبر كنائس على الإطلاق، ولا علاقة لها بالمسيح!




سؤال


    هل الإحتلام يعد خطية؟ على الرغم من أنه يحدث في وقت النوم؟

    الإجابة:

    الاحتلام -بالنسبة للشاب- هو أن يفيض منه سائل منوي أثناء النوم، وهو على نوعين:

        *

          نوع غير مصحوب بحلم شرير، وهذا أمر طبيعي لا يعتبر خطية، ولا يصح أن ننزعج له؛ فهو مجرد خروج مادة زائدة عن حاجة الجسم.
        *

          أما النوع الثاني من الإحتلام، فهو الذي يسبقه حلم نجس.  ومع أن إرادة الإنسان غير كاملة فيه، أو شبه معدومة، إلا أنه غالباً ما يكون نتيجة لإرادة سابقة خاطئة.  

    St-Takla.org God's Way to Heaven طريق الملكوتوكلا النوعين من الأحتلام تعتبره الكنيسة فطراً، ولا يصح للمحتلم أن يتناول صبيحة احتلامه من الأسرار المقدسة، بل على حسب حكم سفر اللاويين، يبقى نجساً إلى المساء (لاويين 15 - نص الكتاب المقدس ستجد هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).  كما لا يصح له أن يدخل الهيكل أو يلمس الأواني المقدسة، وإن كان هذا الإحتلام لا يمنعه من الصلوات العادية والعبادة الخاصة.  وإن كان يستحسن أن يغتسل ويغير ملابسه الداخلية.



    والإحتلام أمر مفروض أن يعترف به الانسان أيضاً، ويبيِّن ما إذا كانت حالات حدوثه قليلة أو كثيرة.  وللمتعبين من الاحتلام نضع النقط الآتية:

    1- هناك احتلام يأتي من شهوات جنسية مختزنة أو مكبوتة، أو من صور خاطئة لاصقة بالعقل الباطن أو من ذكريات أو أخبار نجسة عالقة بالذاكرة.  وكل هذه الأمور تحتاج إلى علاج روحي أثناء النهار.  ويمكن أن يهتم الإنسان في النهار بتفادي أسباب الخطية التي يحلم بها، وإذا أكملت طهارة الأنسان في حياته الواعية، فمن النادر أن يحلم حلماً نجساً، بل إذا أتاه حلم كهذا لا يحتمله ويستيقظ.

    2- هناك إحتلام يأتي نتيجة أسباب جسدية مثل كثرة الطعام، أو زيادة الأطعمة الدسمة، أو كثرة النوم، أو إعطاء الجسم راحة أكثر مما يحتاج، أو النوم على فراش ناعم أكثر من العادي.  وهذا السبب من السهل علاجة، والذين يتقنون السهر والصوم يقل إحتلامهم.

    3- وقد يتسبب الأحتلام هم طريقة النوم، كأن ينام إنسان على ظهره فيسخن عموده الفقري، أو ينام على بطنه فتسخن أعضاؤه التناسلية، والوضع الصحيح هو النوم على الجانب الأيمن.

    4- وقد يكون السبب هو الملابس الداخلية، والمفروض فيها أنها لا تكون ضاغطة على أعضاء الجسم الحساسة.

    5- ولإتقاء الآحتلام، يحسن عدم الشرب كثيراً قبل النوم لتفادي إمتلاء المثانة البولية.

    6- ويحسن أيضا عدم الذهاب إلى الفراش إلا إذا كان محتاجاً فعلاً إلى النوم.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    7- وتفيد جداً الصلوات الكثيرة قبل النوم، حتى يتقدس فراشك بالصلاة وتحيط بك الملائكة أثناء نومك وتحفظ عفتك.  وعلى العكس من ذلك، فإن الأفكار الدنسة التي قد تشغل الفكر قبل النوم، تسبب له أحياناً إحتلاماً أثناء نومه.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    8- على الإنسان أن يحترس أيضاً في أغطيته وهو نائم، ولا يدعها تحتك بجسده.  كما يحترس من البرد الذي يجعله ينكمش إنكماشاً على نفسه..  وأيضاً الدفء الزائد قد يسبب احتلاماً.

    9- وقد يتسبب الإحتلام عن خوف زائد منه، يجعله شاغلاً للذهن بطريقة مبالغ فيها!

    10- وقد يأتي الإحتلام عن حرب من الشيطان يريد بها أن يزعج الإنسان، أو أن يحرمه من التناول من السرائر الإلهية، أو أن يسقطه في اليأس، أو أن يقدم له أفكاراً نجسة تحاربه فيما بعد..  والآباء ينصحون بعدم تذكار الأحلام الرديئة التي حروب بها الإنسان في نومه، لئلا تكون له حرباً في يقظته.  فقد قال القديس يوحنا الدرجي: "لا تفكر في اليقظة ما تخيلته من النجاسة في المنام، فهذا هو غرض الشياطين من الآحلام الدنسة".




مجمع من موقع الأنبا تكلا 






الطب الجنسي النفسي                                          

الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية "العادة السرية" من النواحي النفسية

      الدكتور حسان المالح

               استشاري الطب النفسي  - دمشق        

   أستاذ محاضر في الجامعة العربية الدولية الأوربية





مقدمة عامة :

مما لاشك فيه أن الأمور الجنسية في مجتمعاتنا تحاط بالسرية والكتمان ، ويجري الحديث عنها بلغة غامضة وتعبيرات غير مباشرة .. كما أنها ترتبط بالجهل والخرافة ونقص المعلومات .. وهذا جزء من تخلف الوعي الصحي العام وتخلف الوعي الجنسي بشكل خاص .

وتعتبر المعلومات الطبية الجنسية الصحيحة ضرورية كي يعرف الإنسان نفسه ذكراً كان أم أنثى .. والأعضاء الجنسية جزء من تكوين الجسم الإنساني وهي تشبه باقي أعضائه في وظائفها الطبيعية وفي أمراضها المتنوعة .

والمعلومات الطبية والعلمية الصحيحة تساهم في معرفة الإنسان لنفسه ومكوناتها ورغباتها وبالتالي يسهل ذلك فهمها والسيطرة عليها والعمل على ضبطها ، ولاسيما في ظروف تربوية وأخلاقية ودينية مناسبة .

وكثيراً ماتواجه القضايا الجنسية في مختلف المناسبات العامة والاجتماعية والعلمية وحتى الطبية .. بستار ثقيل من الصمت أو الإحراج أو الجهل أو التجاهل .. أو بمزيج من ذلك جميعاً .

ومما لاشك فيه أن درجة من الحرج والقلق قد تكون مصاحبة لعملية التثقيف الجنسي الصحي وهذا طبيعي ومقبول نظراً لحساسية الموضوع ودقته واحتمال سوء فهمه من الآخرين ، ولكن يستدعي ذلك مواجهة الموضوع بنضج ومسؤولية وثقافة علمية صحيحة دون الهروب منه أو إغفاله .. وأيضاً يستدعي البحث عن اللغة المناسبة والمعلومة المناسبة والمكان المناسب والظرف المناسب دون إفراط أو تفريط .

كل ذلك يمكن أن ينعكس إيجابياً على الصحة النفسية والجنسية وعلى التخفيف من مشكلات كثيرة يساهم فيها الجهل والمعلومات الجنسية الخاطئة .

وتبين الدراسات الخاصة بالاضطرابات الجنسية نفسية المنشأ أن علاج هذه الاضطرابات يعتمد في جزء كبير منه على التثقيف الجنسي وإعطاء معلومات طبية وعلمية حول الوظائف الجنسية الطبيعية للإنسان ، وأيضاً على تعديل أفكار المريض عن مفهوم الأداء الجنسي وعن عدد من الأساطير الشائعة المرتبطة بالجنس وذلك بشكل جلسات علاجية تثقيفية حيث تساهم هذه المعلومات بتخفيف القلق الجنسي والشعور بعدم الاطمئنان أثناء العمل الجنسي .

تعريف :

تعرف العادة السرية أو "الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية" من الناحية الطبية على أنها " إثارة ذاتية للجسم من خلال مداعبة المناطق الحساسة جنسياً ولاسيما الأعضاء الجنسية ، مما يؤدي إلى ازدياد الإثارة تدريجياً ثم الوصول إلى قمة النشوة أو الرعشة الجنسية ، ويصاحب ذلك عادة خيالات ذاتية جنسية متنوعة ثم متعة جسدية ولذة " . وتتم الإثارة الذاتية عادة من خلال الاحتكاك باليد أو بالسرير أو بالوسادة وغير ذلك .

ويمكن لها أن تبدأ منذ سن مبكرة أثناء الطفولة ، ويمكن للطفل أن يكتشفها صدفة من خلال مداعبة الأعضاء الجنسية حيث تترافق هذه المداعبات مع مشاعر لذيذة مما يؤدي إلى تكرارها .. وهي تزداد عادة في فترة المراهقة بسبب النضج الجنسي الطبيعي وازدياد مستوى الهرمونات الجنسية بشكل واضح .

وأما الاحتلام الليلي أو الأحلام الجنسية أثناء النوم فهي نوع من الحلم الجنسي الذي يترافق  مع النشوة الجنسية ويصحو الإنسان وهو يتذكر شيئاً من هذا الحلم الجنسي أو لايتذكره .

وتعتبر الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية "العادة السرية" من النواحي الطبية وفي مختلف الدراسات الجنسية والنفسية ظاهرة طبيعية وليست مرضاً .. وكذلك الاحتلام الليلي . وهي ظاهرة اعتيادية واسعة الانتشار في جميع المجتمعات . وهي تدل على ازدياد الإثارة الجنسية الفيزيولوجية والتي تحتاج للتفريغ ، ويتم ذلك عادة بشكل شخصي وذاتي وسري ، وهي أقل ضرراً من النواحي الاجتماعية والأخلاقية من السلوكيات الجنسية الأخرى .

وهناك كثير من الأوهام المرتبطة بالعادة السرية في أذهان العامة وفي أذهان الشباب والشابات في سن المراهقة ومابعدها ..ومنها أنها تؤدي إلى ضعف النظر والعمى والعقم والجنون وغير ذلك .. وبعضهم يعتبرها مرضاً نفسياً يحتاج إلى العلاج ويطلب استشارة الأطباء للتوقف عنها نهائياً ..

وبعض المتعلمين والمربين لايتورع عن إسداء النصائح والإرشادات المتنوعة للتخلص من هذا الداء .. دون علم أو دراسة طبية وهم يتناقلون أفكاراً وآراءً متوارثة خاطئة لايوافق عليها العلم والطب ولايمكن تطبيقها عملياً ..وهم يظنون أنهم يحسنون صنعاً.

وبالنسبة للمشكلات المرتبطة بالإثارة الجنسية الذاتية فهي متنوعة.. وأكثرها شيوعاً :

- "اعتبارها مرضاً يجب التخلص منه وأنها خطيئة أخلاقية كبيرة تعادل الزنا" .. مما يجعل الشاب أو الشابة عرضة لصراعات نفسية وقلق مستمر ، وبعضهم يعتبر نفسه مريضاً أو غير أخلاقي وأنه خرج عن إطار القيم المقبولة وهو يؤنب نفسه يومياً ويوبخها بأبشع اللعنات ويصفها بأبشع الصفات .. مما ينعكس على ثقته بنفسه وتقديره لذاته ويهيؤه فيما بعد لحالات اكتئابية أو خجل ، وفي الجانب الآخر يمكن لذلك أن يساهم في اتخاذه لسلوكيات جنسية منحرفة وغير مقبولة اجتماعياً أو أخلاقياً في المستقبل .

وبعضهم يتأثر ببعض الأفكار الشائعة الخاطئة عن أضرار العادة السرية مثل أنها " تؤدي إلى النسيان ونقص التركيز وضعف الجسم والهزال " مما يجعله متوتراً وقلقاً ويجعل ثقته بنفسه وقدراته ضعيفة وسلبية ويزيد في مشاعر النقص التي يحملها عن نفسه مما يؤثر على أدائه الدراسي أو العملي أو الاجتماعي.

كما يسعى بعضهم الآخر إلى التوقف عن ممارسة العادة السرية لفترات تطول أو تقصر وبعد أن يقع فيها مرة إضافية تنهار ثقته بنفسه وتتثبت أفكاره الخاطئة عن نفسه وأنه ضعيف وغير قادر على ضبط شهواته . ومنهم من يحاول الابتعاد عن الأمور الجنسية وعن أية خيالات ترتبط بها ويتخذ قرارات متسرعة سلبية حول مستقبله الجنسي وحول زواجه .

وعندما يعرف الشاب أو الفتاة أن مايجري له أو لها هو سلوك طبيعي وليس مرضياً ، فإن ذلك يساعده على تعديل نظرته عن نفسه ويجعله يقبل نفسه ولايحملها ما لاطاقة لها به .. كما أن ذلك يوفر له طاقات نفسية وعقلية جديدة كان يستهلكها في صراعه مع ذاته دون جدوى .

- "الإكثار من العادة السرية" وممارستها عدة مرات في اليوم الواحد .. ويدل ذلك عادة على التوتر والقلق وعلى درجة من الإحباط وتعكر المزاج . حيث تقوم اللذة الجنسية هنا بدور علاج لهذه الحالات المزاجية السلبية من خلال اللذة المؤقتة .

ومن المفهوم أن اللذة الجنسية يمكن لها أن تعدل المزاج وتحسنه وهذا معروف في كل المجتمعات حيث تزيد الممارسات الجنسية بين الأزواج في أوقات الشدة والضغوط والأزمات الاجتماعية والمهنية والحياتية المتنوعة .. ولكنها في حالات الشباب والمراهقين يمكن لها أن تؤدي إلى نقص المهارات في التعامل مع الحالات المزاجية السلبية ، وإلى نقص في تطوير القدرات الذاتية والاجتماعية وإلى الانكفاء على النفس والعزلة .. ومن المطلوب هنا تنمية المهارات المختلفة ، وزيادة القدرات الاجتماعية، وأيضاً التعرف على كيفية التعامل مع حالات الإحباط والتوتر والتخفيف منها بعدة وسائل ناجحة وناضجة وإيجابية وليس فقط عن طريق الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية .

وفي عدد من الحالات الاكتئابية أو القلق العام والتي تصيب الشباب وتترافق مع الإكثار من العادة السرية ، نجد إنها تحتاج للعلاج الطبي النفسي والدوائي والذي يهدف إلى السيطرة على القلق أو الاكتئاب أو التخفيف من أعراضهما .

- "الخيالات الجنسية المنحرفة" والتي يمكن لها أن ترافق العادة السرية مثل الخيالات الجنسية المثلية والخيالات الجنسية المرتبطة بالأطفال والخيالات الجنسية المرتبطة بالمحارم من الأهل والخيالات السادية أو المازوخية أو التعلق بأشياء ورموز غير جنسية أو غير جسدية مثل التعلق بالأقدام أو الألبسة الداخلية وغير ذلك .. وفي هذه الحالات لابد من التوضيح أن الخيالات الجنسية عموماً يمكن لها أن تكون غريبة وعجيبة ومتنوعة بشكل كبير ..ولايسهل التحكم بهذه الخيالات وبظهورها .. ولكنها تبقى خيالات ذاتية وشخصية وسرية في العالم الشخصي للفرد ، ويبقى المهم والأساسي هو ضبط الخيال وعدم ممارستها في الواقع العملي . وعادة يمكن لكل هذه الخيالات أن تكون عابرة ومؤقتة ولاتتكرر كثيراً . ولايعني حدوثها أن الشاب مثلاً قد أصبح منحرفاً أو مريضاً .. بل تعني أن مثل هذه الخيالات يمكن أن تحدث وأنها عابرة ، ولابد من تنمية الخيالات الطبيعية الاعتيادية بدلاً عنها ، والابتعاد عن كل مايثير مثل هذه الخيالات المنحرفة كي لاتتثبت .

وفي بعض الحالات يمكن أن تتثبت مثل هذه الخيالات المنحرفة مما يطرح ضرورة العلاج النفسي الجنسي مبكراً .

- "الأوهام والأساطير المرتبطة بالأداء الجنسي العام" والتي تترافق مع ممارسة الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية "العادة السرية" .. مثل أهمية الجاذبية الجنسية وجمال الوجه والجسم ، أهمية حجم القضيب عند الذكر ، درجة الانتصاب وشدته ، عدد مرات الوصول للذة الجنسية في اللقاء الواحد ، أهمية الوصول إلى اللذة الجنسية بنفس الوقت بين الزوجين ، وغير ذلك .. وتساهم هذه الأوهام في نشوء الاضطرابات الجنسية المتنوعة مثل ضعف الانتصاب وعدم الثقة بالنفس من النواحي الجنسية ، ضعف الرغبة الجنسية عند الجنسين ، المخاوف الجنسية المتعددة وقلق الأداء الجنسي ، الانحرافات الجنسية ، وغير ذلك ..

وهي تساهم أيضاً في نشوء اضطرابات نفسية متعددة مثل القلق والاكتئاب والرهاب الاجتماعي وغيره .. إضافة لمساهمتها في نشوء اضطرابات الشخصية واضطرابات التكيف الاجتماعي والنفسي .

ولابد من تعديل هذه الأوهام والأفكار الخاطئة الشائعة من خلال الثقافة الجنسية الصحية السليمة.. ويكون ذلك من خلال الاطلاع والتعلم أو من خلال استشارة الاختصاصيين في الطب الجنسي أو النفسي .

وأخيراً .. لابد من الإشارة إلى أن بعض" الشخصيات المنحرفة أو الجانحة" يمكن لها أن تمارس العادة السرية وبشكل علني أو بإشراك أشخاص آخرين معاً ، وهذا بالطبع سلوك منحرف يحتاج للعقاب والضبط . كما أن بعض "حالات الفصام العقلي المبكرة" يمكن لها أن تترافق مع الإكثار من العادة السرية بسبب اضطراب في التفكير أو غرابته أو العزلة الاجتماعية ، وعندها تكون العادة السرية مرافقة لظهور اضطراب العقل ولاتكون سبباً له كما هو شائع .. وربما يفسر ذلك الفكرة الخاطئة بأن" العادة السرية تؤدي إلى الجنون ". وفي "حالات التخلف العقلي" بمختلف درجاته تكثر ممارسة الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية بشكل متكرر أو بشكل فاضح دون الانتباه إلى وجود الآخرين ، مما يستوجب التوجيه والتدريب والضبط المتناسب مع هذه الحالات .

خاتمة :

أصبحت المكتبة العربية في الوقت الحالي غنية بمؤلفات جادة تثقيفية في القضايا الجنسية ، وكثير من المؤلفين هم من الأطباء الاختصاصيين .. كما تحتوي المجلات الطبية المتنوعة على موضوعات تثقيفية جنسية مفيدة وكذلك القنوات الفضائية من خلال برامج جادة أو حوارية أو تعليمية وكذلك مواقع الانترنت الجادة .

ولكن بشكل عملي .. نجد أن المصادر الشائعة للثقافة الجنسية تعتمد بشكل واضح على الأفلام والصور الإباحية أو نصف الإباحية ، من خلال أفلام السينما والفيديو والأقراص المدمجة وبعض مواقع الانترنت ، وغيرها من القصص والمجلات الخليعة التي تهدف أساساً إلى الإثارة والربح والميوعة .. وهي تنمي الخيالات المتطرفة والشاذة أو غير الأخلاقية وهي ممنوعة بنسب متفاوتة في معظم المجتمعات ولكنها تبقى مصدراً خطراً للثقافة الجنسية .

ولابد من الإشارة هنا إلى أن الجهل والتخويف يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مشكلات متنوعة جنسية واجتماعية وأخلاقية ، كما يؤدي إلى البحث عن مصادر للمعلومات قد تكون خاطئة وسيئة ومنحرفة .

ومما لاشك فيه أن العلم نور وأن المعرفة تخفف من القلق وتساعد على الضبط وفهم الطفل أو المراهق لنفسه وأعضائه ، ويمكن أن تجنبه أمراضاَ ومشكلات كثيرة .

ولابد للمجتمع من تحسين ثقافته الجنسية الطبية وترسيخها ومواجهة الموضوعات الحرجة تربوياً واجتماعياً وإعلامياً دون أن نغمض أعيننا عما يجري حولنا أو في بيوتنا ، مما يضمن حياة أفضل للجميع ..ومن ذلك ضرورة طرح موضوعات الثقافة الجنسية الصحية المتنوعة وإغنائها،وموضوعات الملل الجنسي بين الأزواج وكيفية التعامل معه، وموضوعات الإيذاء الجنسي ومشكلاته إعلامياً وتربوياً ،وغير ذلك من الموضوعات .

ولابد من الحديث عن هذه الأمور دون إخفائها والتستر عليها ، مما يساهم في رفع مستوى الوعي العام الأسري والتربوي والنفسي في المجتمع الكبير ، وأيضاً عند الأطفال والمراهقين والشباب أنفسهم .. وضمن إطار منطقي وعملي يسعى إلى الوقاية والعلاج ، ويسعى إلى الحد من المشكلات الجنسية والنفسية المتعددة دون مبالغة أو إهمال .


http://www.hayatnafs.com/jensynafsi/masturbation&psychiatry.htm

النهيســــــى




​


----------



## zama (15 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

الشباب كلهم مشوا ولا أيه ؟؟

دا على كدا نسبة القداسة مرتفعة أووووووووووووووى اليومين دول ؟؟ !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه


لى رجوع تانى للرد لأنى خارج بره ..


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*ولا مرتفعه ولاحاجه يا مينا

بس اعتقد المرحله دى عدت من زماااااااااااااااااااان اؤى بالنسبه لاغلب الشباب

ميرسى استاذى النهيسى على الموضوع
*​


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

لابد من إتخاذ الموضوع بشكل أكثر عمق فى الحوار لنصل سوياً لنتيجة مفيدة ..

بالتأكيد لكونى شاب طبيعى أخطأت و مررت بمثل هذه التجارب ، لكن نادراً جداً بالنسبة لى لأنى :

1- لم يدركنى أى حرمان بهذا الخصوص من حيث التعارف ع الجنس الأخر و الأختلاط بهم و الترفيه معهم ـ إن أمكن ـ و التسابق سوياً بداخل ممرات حمام السباحة ..

2- لم أدع غريزتى تقودنى ليس من منطلق النزعة الدينية ، لكن أسترسالى بذلك الأمر يجعلنى غير كفئ لممارسة رياضتى المفضلة ..

3- *قرأت كتاب بعنوان (( روعة الجنس فى الزواج )) أو (( the act of marriage )) *

تأليف / تيم ويفرلى لاهاى ..

ترجمة / د. شريف شاكر ..

مراجعة و تقديم / *القس الدكتور* منيس عبد النور ..

الناشر بالعربى : دار مكتبة الحرية ..

الكتاب 240 صفحة ..

السعر : أشتريته بـ 40 ج . م تقريباً ..

بذلك الـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــابٌ الـــمــــــــُــــــــذهـــــــــــــــل لم أكن بأحتياج لأستكشاف ذلك العالم بشكل خطأ مرة أخرى .. 

برأيئ إن فكر مجتمعنا بصدد هذه الجزئية عقيم للغاية لأنه يتجاهل المشكلة ، نتيجة للتعامل بتلك الطريقة السلبية تتفاقم الأمور وتزداد سوءاً ..


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

*محتويات الكتاب :*

1- طهارة الجنس صــــــــــــــــــــ11ـــــــــــــــــــ
2- ماذا ينى الجنس بالنسبة للرجل صـــــــــــــ21ــــــــــــــــــــ
3- ماذا يعنى الجنس بالنسبة للمرأة  صـــــــــــــــــــــ33ـــــــــــــــــ
4- ثقافة جنسية صــــــــــــــــــ45ــــــــــــــــــــــ
5- فن ممارسة الحب صـــــــــــــــــ59 ــــــــــــــــــ
6-للرجال فقط صــــــــــ79 ــــــــــــــــــ
7- للنساء فقط صــــــــــــ 87ــــــــــــــــ
8- شبق المرأة صــــــ99ـــــــــــــــ
9-مفتاح أستجابة المرأة صــــــــــ 135ــــــــــــــ
10-الرجل العاجز جنسياً صــــــــــ153ـــــــــــــــ
11- كيف انظم أسرتى صــــــــ181ـــــــــــــ
12- البعد المفقود صــــــــــــ191ــــــــــــــــــ
13ـ إجابات عملية لأسئلة شائعة صـــــــــ205 ـــــــــــ


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

أننى أتسائل متعجباً مع أستاذى / النهيسى الذى أثار ذلك الموضوع :

لماذا أشرت مـُسبقاً منوهاً (( ممنوع دخول البنات )) ؟؟

أهذا نوع من الأثارة لموضوعك ؟؟

أم حقيقة تقصد ما كتبت ؟؟

و لو حضرتك تقصد ما عبرت عنه من منع دخول البنات لماذا تناقش قضية بذلك القدر من الحساسية و الأهمية جهراً ؟؟

و كيف نبحث عن حلول و نحن ندفن رؤسنا فى الرمل كالنعام ؟؟ 

ألم ترى حضرتك أن الموضوع به روح الثقافة الغربية بجرأة القضية ، لكن أسلوب العرض يتشدق بالتحرر الفكرى لكنه أساساً يقوم على دعامات خجل الشرق المؤسف الذى لا نصل به لشئ مفيد و بالتالى نحصل على نتيجة (( schizophrenia )) ؟؟ !! 

أين أخواتى الذين تلألئ أسمائهم فى المواضيع الأخرى ؟؟ !!

أنتظر توضيح حضرتك ..

الموضوع يستحق أعلى تقييم ..


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ولا مرتفعه ولاحاجه يا مينا
> 
> بس اعتقد المرحله دى عدت من زماااااااااااااااااااان اؤى بالنسبه لاغلب الشباب
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا
الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*أحى الغاللى

شكرا لمرورك الرائع

شكرا للتقييم

شكرا لقراءاتك وأطلاعاتك

نعم قصدت ألا يدخل البنات ,,, لأن الموضوع لا يخصهم

أنما قصدت أن أعطى لبعض الشبا ب ( مراحل عمريه معينه )

الضوء ..... ليفكر وليعيد حساباته ... بخصوص طهارته وصحته

أكرر شكرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> أين أخواتى الذين تلألئ أسمائهم فى المواضيع الأخرى ؟؟ !!




*منا رديت عليك يعمونا*


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

أنا هديكوا أحصائية بسيطة أووووووووى 

دلوئتى عدد المشاهدات 80 هنعتبر إن الزوار حوالى 60 زائر و دا أستحالة طبعاً ..

فين بئى الـ 20 عضو ؟؟ !!

الهدف من السؤال 

هو أنى عايز أقول إن الناس مش هتتغير لأنها لسه بتدارى أخطائها ، يمكن كمان بتداريها على نفسها ..

أو المشكلة فى أن الموضوع معروض بشكل جرئ على الناس مثلاً فأدى لهروبهم  .. 

أو إن الناس بتهتم بالمظهر أكتر من الجوهر ..

الهدف من أى موضوع مطروح هنا للنقاش هو الوصول لحل أو لنتيجة إيجابية أو نقدر نغير شئ سلبى مش كلام و السلام ..

أعتقد إن كلامى دا ميزعلش حضرتك منى ..

أنا بطلب من سيادتك أنك تهتم بالموضوع ، لأنها بالفعل قضية مهمة ..

متشكر جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً للموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا هديكوا أحصائية بسيطة أووووووووى
> 
> دلوئتى عدد المشاهدات 80 هنعتبر إن الزوار حوالى 60 زائر و دا أستحالة طبعاً ..
> 
> ...


*اخى الغالى

أنا بطرح موضوع لتوعيه الشباب

فى سن معين


وليس له حل كما تقول حضرتك

لكن لما أقرأ كشاب مدى أهميه الطهاره

هفكر قبل الخطيه وهستخدم عقلى

ربنا يحافظ على أولادنا جميعا*


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

تعقيب بسيط : انا مقولتش أنها ملهاش حل ..

أنا بشكر حضرتك جداً لأهتمامك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا هديكوا أحصائية بسيطة أووووووووى
> 
> دلوئتى عدد المشاهدات 80 هنعتبر إن الزوار حوالى 60 زائر و دا أستحالة طبعاً ..
> 
> ...




*مينا معلش حبيبى مش قادر اعرف كلامك دا ليا ولا لاستاذى النهيسى
حاول توضح لو ليا عشان ارد*


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مينا معلش حبيبى مش قادر اعرف كلامك دا ليا ولا لاستاذى النهيسى*
> *حاول توضح لو ليا عشان ارد*


 
يا ريت تشرفنى بردك ، لو تحب ..


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*بص يا مينا من وجهة نظرى العاده دى 
السبب الرئيسى لها الفراااااااااااااااااااااغ

فراغ الوقت دا العامل الاساسى والاكبر فى الموضوع دا
انا معاك ان مفيش شاب معملش كدا
لكن تاكد ان اى حد بيعمل العاده دى سببها الرئيسى عنده هو فراغ الوقت
لو الانسان استثمر وقته فى اى حاجه قرايه مثلا اى رياضه مثلا
بحيث ميبقاش فى وقت فراغ عنده مش هيعمل الحوار دا تانى
لكن المشكله زى ما انت قولت 
ان الانسان بيحاول يدارى حتى على نفسه انو بيعمل كدا
او بمعنى اصح عامل زى النعامه
لازم الانسان من ذاته يكون عاوز يبطل العاده دى يعرف تجنبها ازاى*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*وعلى فكره كمان الموضوع مش مقتصر على الشباب بس لا الموضوع دا
للشباب والشبات 
*​


----------



## zama (18 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بص يا مينا من وجهة نظرى العاده دى *
> *السبب الرئيسى لها الفراااااااااااااااااااااغ*
> 
> *فراغ الوقت دا العامل الاساسى والاكبر فى الموضوع دا*
> ...


 
دا كلام تمام أووووووووووى ..

فراغ الوقت هو عامل مساعد قوى جداً + الفكر الردئ ..

منور يا حبيبى ..


----------



## zama (18 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *وعلى فكره كمان الموضوع مش مقتصر على الشباب بس لا الموضوع دا*
> 
> *للشباب والشبات *​


 
يا حبيبى كلامك صح المفروض الموضوع يكون للولد و البنت ، لكن أحنا فى مجتمع شرقى مـُتزمت الفكر ..

يعنى أديك شايف أننا بنتكلم عن الولاد و الدنيا فراغ حوالينا محدش دخل يعلق ع الموضوع ..

فما بالك بئى لو الموضوع خاص بالبنت ، محدش هيدخل المنتدى تانى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين عايز أقولك حاجة مهمة أووووووووووووووووى الكلام فيه *تورية * يعنى المعنى وصل للطرفين بشكل قوى جداً ..


----------



## zama (18 مارس 2010)

بعد إذن أستاذى / النهيسى أنا رديت على أخويا *كيوبيد* ..


----------

